# Ouverture de port [freebox]



## Ronjoe (26 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous !
J'ai un probleme avec ma freebox : Pour certain application j'ai besoin d'ouvrir des ports ( en l'occurence des p2p ). Je les ai ouvert mais cela ne marche pas pour autant. Pouvez-vous m'aidez svp ?


----------



## wip (26 Octobre 2006)

Ronjoe a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> J'ai un probleme avec ma freebox : Pour certain application j'ai besoin d'ouvrir des ports ( en l'occurence des p2p ). Je les ai ouvert mais cela ne marche pas pour autant. Pouvez-vous m'aidez svp ?


Salut 

Tu as plusieurs machines ?

As tu deseactivé le pare-feu d'OS X ?


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Octobre 2006)

Tu as bien reboot&#233; la Freebox apres avoir valider dans ta console?


PS : ce post serait mieux dans ce fil


----------



## Ronjoe (26 Octobre 2006)

Oui j'ai desactiver le pare-feu comme tu peux le voir :




Et j'ai bien rebooter ma freebox et c'est bien &#231;a le probleme


----------



## fpoil (26 Octobre 2006)

d&#233;group&#233; ou pas d&#233;group&#233;?


----------



## Ronjoe (26 Octobre 2006)

fpoil a dit:


> dégroupé ou pas dégroupé?



Non degrouper j'ai une connexion 2M mais je faits du 4,46M !


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Octobre 2006)

Tu as bien indiqu&#233; l'adresse IP de ta machine, &#224; cot&#233; des ports ouverts?


----------



## Ronjoe (26 Octobre 2006)

Mon add ip est 192.168.0.1, je lai mis comme tu peux le voir ici : 



Est ce que &#231;a serait dans cette fen&#234;tre que j'ai mal confidur&#233;s les ports ( je n'ai rien mis dans plage des ports) ?


----------



## fpoil (26 Octobre 2006)

une solution : n'utilise pas les ports 4672 et 4662, ports bien connus par les fai pour &#234;tre du p2p, donc tu choisis plutot 46672 et 46662 ou n'importe quoi d'autres (mais plutot dans les ports entre 40000 et 60000)

et tu modifies dans les pref de ton logiciel de p2p le port utilis&#233;


----------



## Ronjoe (26 Octobre 2006)

Merci j'essai tous de suite


----------



## Ronjoe (26 Octobre 2006)

Nan toujours rien


----------



## fpoil (26 Octobre 2006)

excuses moi j'avais lu en diagonale ta r&#233;ponse sur d&#233;group&#233;/non d&#233;group&#233;

et pour les non d&#233;group&#233;s free, c'est mal barr&#233; pour le p2p

ici


----------



## Ronjoe (26 Octobre 2006)

Merci de me desesp&#233;r&#233;  Sinon avant &#231;a marchait bien mais depuis que ma FB est en mode routeur &#8230;


----------

